# Redirect auf Name Based Hosted Website



## ZeroEnna (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

folgende Situation.
In Absprache mit einem Webmaster habe ich die Domain socialcos.de zu seiner Seite socialcos.com registriert.
Nun wollte ich über HTTP Redirect im ISP Config die Domain socialcos.de auf socialcos.com umleiten.
Leider benutzt der Webmaster eine Hosting-Plattform, auf deren Administration keinen Zugriff hat.
Anstatt auf socialcos.com werde ich auf excention.com weitergeleitet.

Ein ähnliches Phänomen kenne ich, wenn ich eine Domain auf meinen Server leite, aber sie nicht unter ISP Config anlege. Dann zeigt er mir die alphabetisch erste Seite an. Vermutlich ist es hier ähnlich.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich von der socialcos.de auf die socialcos.com weiterleite ohne Zugriff auf den entfernten Server zu haben?

Grüße

ZeroEnna


----------



## emmi (2. Juni 2012)

Wäre es nicht einfacher mit einem CNAME Eintrag? Bin jetzt nicht wirklich gut informiert was DNS angeht, aber sollte doch klappen. Allerdings müsste dieser von dem Inhaber der "Main"-Domain gesetzt werden.
nslookup auf socialcos.com würde dann ein


```
Name:     socialcos.com
Address:  1.1.1.1
Aliases:   socialcos.de
```
ergeben. Nur so als Idee gerade.


----------

